# 2016 Rogue SL - Tinted Windows



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

I would like to get my front side windows tinted the same as the back sides that are factory tint. Does anyone know what % it is from the factory?

Thank you,
Rich


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Rich, any place that does window tinting can tell you what % the factory tint is. However, most states have laws limiting how dark the front windows can be. Because of that they won't tint your windows any darker than the law allows. The reason being if you get stopped for the front windows being too dark, the place that did the tint can get in trouble, or even lose their business license. Of course you can tint them as dark as you like and hope you don't get stopped. In a lot of cases police won't stop you just because of the window tint, but if they stop you for another offense like speeding, they will add the window tint to your ticket.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah our state law is 35% front side and 20% rear. I'll take it to a shop and stick with what the law is. 

Thank you!


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

The place I took it too said the rear windows are at 23%. Odd number. We had the front done at 35% and it looks great.

That factory tinting looks different depending on where the car is and how much light is out. The front stays the same. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

I told my tinter to make the front doors as dark as possible while still being legal... And I got something called Crystalline on the front window which reduces heat and saves the leather...


----------

